# I May Have Something...FP5 ODIN



## edjix (Nov 25, 2012)

Okay, been playing with Odin, ADB, linux, and trying to solve a huge problem for us charge users, of no odin files for FP5 kernel and modem.

I think I may have actually been able to dump them off. Now, I don't have time to flash EP4 modems on until this weekend, but I'm chomping at the bit to find out if I did create an odin file for the modems...I also don't want to put out a bad file...is there anyone interested in flashing to ep4 then trying what I did to see if it works? If not, I'll play with it this weekend. 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

It's finals week for me so no can do but I will be following your work because I hate the update process. keep it up man!


----------



## edjix (Nov 25, 2012)

Okay, so far no dice. From what I can tell, I need to find the right partition(s) to dump for the cdma modems. Also seems to matter what order you pack it up in, because it flashes in that order. After it flashed the cdma art first, I spent 6 hours getting it back yesterday. Oh well...fun little adventure.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

